# Emoji for a post that I PARTIALLY agree with.



## Haldrik (Jul 30, 2020)

Often enough, someone writes an excellent post. It brings up a number of good points, but a couple of points I disagree with.

I want to say that I "like" the post. But I dont want to convey that I like all of it. There might be a part I strongly disagree with.

I want an emoji, to recognize that there are parts that I like alot.

What would such an emoji look like? Maybe half a hand with a thumbs up and half a hand with a thumbs down? Maybe half a smiling comedy mask and half a frowning tragedy mask? Maybe someone has a better idea for such an emoji?

Is it doable for the code to add a new emoji icon to the forum emoji options?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 30, 2020)

I think at that point you should be writing a reply!


----------



## Haldrik (Jul 30, 2020)

Morrus said:


> I think at that point you should be writing a reply!



That too!


----------



## aco175 (Jul 30, 2020)

Half a middle finger, only partially up

I find it not too hard to tap like if I find something about a post good or if it was something I may have said and do not post "What he said".  I also tend to tap it if someone responds to a post of mine with construction or criticism that I can see his point for, even if I do not agree with it.  I find it a social way to say "Thanks for thinking about what I said and making a worthy comment".


----------



## Lanefan (Aug 1, 2020)

The one I keep hoping for is a <_facepalm_> reaction emoji, for use a) as a groan when someone posts a truly awful joke or quip for which <_laugh_> would be far too high praise, or b) when someone completely misses an obvious joke, or less often c) when someone clearly misses someone else's point by more than a couple of battleship lengths.


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Aug 1, 2020)

Lanefan said:


> The one I keep hoping for is a <_facepalm_> reaction emoji, for use a) as a groan when someone posts a truly awful joke or quip for which <_laugh_> would be far too high praise, or b) when someone completely misses an obvious joke, or less often c) when someone clearly misses someone else's point by more than a couple of battleship lengths.



Though I like the concept, it does seem like most people would be using it for option C most of the time. I don't think that emoji would help much. (I do want more emojis for replies, though.)


----------



## Umbran (Aug 1, 2020)

Lanefan said:


> or less often c) when someone clearly misses someone else's point by more than a couple of battleship lengths.




Given how often the current laugh is used mockingly, I think you're being pretty generous with that "less often".


----------



## LordEntrails (Aug 21, 2020)

In the OP case, I would post a like, and then reply with details. It seems like we should be encouraging 'good' posts, even ones with parts that we don't agree with. Hence we value good discussion, not just folks who echo our own thoughts.


----------



## Lanefan (Aug 23, 2020)

LordEntrails said:


> In the OP case, I would post a like, and then reply with details. It seems like we should be encouraging 'good' posts, even ones with parts that we don't agree with. Hence we value good discussion, not just folks who echo our own thoughts.



This points out a problem I find with the "thumbs-up" like - I often want to give one for a good and-or thoughtful post even if I don't agree with it, while other times I want to give it simply as shorthand to say 'I agree' (or, 'thanks for doing the typing for me').  But to me giving a thumbs-up like always implies agreement.

Would it be possible to leave the thumbs-up as an 'I agree' like and have another emoji to acknowledge the thought process regardless of stance?


----------



## Campbell (Aug 23, 2020)

So I use like to highlight posts I feel add something meaningful to the discussion. I often do not agree with everything said in the post.


----------



## LordEntrails (Aug 23, 2020)

Lanefan said:


> Would it be possible to leave the thumbs-up as an 'I agree' like and have another emoji to acknowledge the thought process regardless of stance?



I have no idea what that would be. Suggestions?


----------



## Lanefan (Aug 23, 2020)

A head wearing a college-grad mortarboard?


----------



## Eltab (Aug 24, 2020)

LordEntrails said:


> I have no idea what that would be. Suggestions?



A light bulb?


----------



## pming (Aug 24, 2020)

Hiya!



Haldrik said:


> Often enough, someone writes an excellent post. It brings up a number of good points, but a couple of points I disagree with.
> 
> I want to say that I "like" the post. But I don't want to convey that I like all of it. There might be a part I strongly disagree with.
> 
> ...




I think the "Thinking..." emoji (here:  ) would work best. It's at the "You raise some interesting points...but...." part of a conversation.

As for "just write a response"...the problem is that, with the forum rules as they are, sometimes writing a response would NOT be worth the infraction point or potential infraction point. So a non-confrontational, but non-specific "I agree with some...I disagree with some..." form of 'like' might be best for everyone.

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## Umbran (Aug 24, 2020)

pming said:


> As for "just write a response"...the problem is that, with the forum rules as they are, sometimes writing a response would NOT be worth the infraction point or potential infraction point.  So a non-confrontational, but non-specific "I agree with some...I disagree with some..." form of 'like' might be best for everyone.




Or, you could write, "I agree with some of this, I disagree with some of it."


----------



## Haldrik (Aug 25, 2020)

pming said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I think the "Thinking..." emoji (here:  ) would work best. It's at the "You raise some interesting points...but...." part of a conversation.
> 
> ...



Yeah, if the "Thinking" emoji was added to the Like choices, that would be great.

"Your post got me thinking"

It is a tag that the post adds interesting comments to the discussion.


----------



## Lanefan (Aug 27, 2020)

Haldrik said:


> Yeah, if the "Thinking" emoji was added to the Like choices, that would be great.
> 
> "Your post got me thinking"
> 
> It is a tag that the post adds interesting comments to the discussion.



Agreed in principle.

However, at first glance that emoji looks to me like it should be a "shocked" or "oh no!" emoji...


----------



## pming (Aug 27, 2020)

Hiya!



Umbran said:


> Or, you could write, "I agree with some of this, I disagree with some of it."




...Without getting into details...

"I tried that once. I got an infraction point".

Not kidding.

(it was in regards to PaizoCon)

Hence...a nice, vague, impartial,  might have worked.

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## Umbran (Aug 27, 2020)

pming said:


> ...Without getting into details...
> 
> "I tried that once. I got an infraction point".
> 
> Not kidding.




Context matters.


----------



## pming (Aug 27, 2020)

Hiya!



Umbran said:


> Context matters.




Totally agree! One hundred percent. Which is why I was 'confused' as to getting the infraction point. 

Short: People were posting why they weren't going. I posted I disagreed with some things in the "Rules of the Con"...without saying _anything_ specific. The Rules of the Con are/were long. There was absolutely NOTHING in my post indicating what I disagreed with...so there was no 'context' other than 'some things in the rules'. But the Mod (can't remember who) made an assumption of the worst possible kind, extrapolated that I was therefore a 'bad person', and decided I was effectively saying something I wasn't...because that Mod couldn't find any 'context'; they just didn't like what I had said about something in some other post some other month or year.

That's all I'm saying. I would have been easier/better for me to be able to just post a  ...no context there to mis-read or make-up. Just a simple "Read the post, ...interesting.... I don't Like or Dislike it... just find it.... interesting".

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## Umbran (Aug 27, 2020)

pming said:


> Totally agree! One hundred percent. Which is why I was 'confused' as to getting the infraction point.




So, it was Morrus, and I cannot speak for him.  But I do not believe I agree with your interpretation of the context.  Beyond that, if you really want to discuss it, take it to PM with him or me, please.


----------



## pming (Aug 28, 2020)

Hiya!



Umbran said:


> So, it was Morrus, and I cannot speak for him.  But I do not believe I agree with your interpretation of the context.  Beyond that, if you really want to discuss it, take it to PM with him or me, please.




Nope. I'm good. 

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------

